# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) >  Παλετάδικα (Palletized Cargo Carriers)

## npapad

Ξεκινάω ένα νέο θέμα για να οργανώσουμε λίγο τα "παλετάδικα" που δούλεψαν στα Ελληνικά νερά. Είναι μια κατηγορία πλοίου που έχει σχεδόν εκλείψει τα τελευταία χρόνια. Στην πραγματικότητα τα περισσότερα ήταν μικρά Ro-Ro ή μετασκευασμένα φορτηγά που τους τοποθετούσαν πλευρική πόρτα/καταπέλτη (side door) ενώ υπήρχαν και μερικά (λίγα) που ήταν παλετάδικα από κατασκευής.

Ξεκινάμε με ένα από κατασκευής παλετάδικο :

Κατασκευάστηκε για τη Νορβηγική εταιρεία A/S Nordlandslinjen, με όνομα *TORE HUND*, σημαία Νορβηγίας και νηολόγιο Harstad (off. no 19181) στο ναυπηγείο Sterkoder M/V A/S στο Kristiansund της Νορβηγίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 65. Αρχικά οι διαστάσεις του ήταν 70,7 m X 13,52 m. Το 1982 πουλήθηκε στην επίσης Νορβηγική K/S Nord-Poolen και υπέστη επιμήκυνση με αποτέλεσμα να μεγαλώσει σχεδόν 20 μέτρα (86,9 m X 13,52 m) ενώ κράτησε το ίδιο όνομα και νηολόγιο έως το 1995 που πουλήθηκε στην *Δωδεκανησιακή Ναυτική Εταιρεία του κ. Αντ. Φαρμακίδη* και μετονομάστηκε *ΒΑΛΕΡΙΟΣ* με τα ακόλουθα στοιχεία :

*ΒΑΛΕΡΙΟΣ* (ΙΜΟ 7638363), νηολόγιο Πειραιά 10357 (Β' Κλάση), ΔΔΣ SXSG, κατασκευής 1978, 2503 gt. Αγοράστηκε το 1995, νηολογήθηκε στις 18-12-1995 και διαγράφηκε από το νηολόγιο στις 14-5-1998 λόγω πώλησης σε αλλοδαπούς.

Πουλήθηκε το 1998 στην Portline Star SA και ύψωσε σημαία Παναμά με νέο όνομα *FLORINDA*. To 2006 πουλήθηκε στην Luanda Logistics Pty Ltd και μετονομάστηκε *MARANJOS* χωρίς να αλλάξει νηολόγιο. Το 2013 πωλείται στην Auden Trading Inc και πήγε για διάλυση στην Alang στις 27-11-2013. Διαλύθηκε τελικά στις 2-1-2014.

Μερικά τεχνικά στοιχεία. Μονάμπαρο (1 hold, 2 hatches, 3 decks) με θέσεις για 50 TEU (και με container lashing points), 2 Γερανούς (SWL 1 X 4000 kg & 1 X 3000 Kg) και μηχανή Bergen Normo KVM-16, Vee Oil 4SA 16 cyl. 3000 BHP, 15 κόμβοι.

Και μια φωτογραφία του σαν *ΒΑΛΕΡΙΟΣ* στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης στις 9-12-1996 από τον αδελφό μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad)
VALERIOS (9-12-1996).jpg
*Εδώ* μπορείτε να δείτε περισσότερες φωτογραφίες του με όλα του τα ονόματα.

----------


## npapad

Συνεχίζουμε με το μικρό Ro/Ro Cargo *ΜΑΡΙΝΑ I (IMO 6826157)*, 1542 gt.
Μηχανή : Oil 4SA 12 Cyl 1440 BHP MAN, 12,5 κόμβοι

Κατασκευασμένο το 1968 με το όνομα *LYNN*, Γερμανική σημαία και νηολόγιο Βρέμης στο ναυπηγείο Schulte & Bruns (Emden, Γερμανία) με αριθμό κατασκευής 251, 67,19 m X 12,5 m. Αρχικός ιδιοκτήτης ήταν το ίδιο το ναυπηγείο. Το 1978 πωλείται στον Henry Stahl GmbH & Co και μετανηολογείται στο Αμβούργο. Το 1990 περνάει στα χέρια της εταιρείας Perth Shipping Corp. και μετονομάζεται *DORADO* με σημαία Παναμά. Το 1994 αγοράζεται από την Baltic Amber Shipping Corp. και μετονομάζεται *MARINA III* με το ίδιο νηολόγιο. Το 1995 αγοράζεται από την *ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ του κ. Ανδρέα Χατζηγιαννίδη από τη Θεσσαλονίκη* και ξεκινάει η Ελληνική καριέρα του :

*ΜΑΡΙΝΑ I* (Ελληνική σημαία, Νηολόγιο Αμβούργου - ΠΝΕ), 17-11-1995 έως 13-12-1995.
*ΜΑΡΙΝΑ I*, νηολόγιο Θεσσαλονίκης 223 (Β΄Κλάση) από 12-12-1995 έως 7-9-1999.
ΔΔΣ : SV7234.
Πουλήθηκε σε αλλοδαπούς το 1999.

Αγοράζεται το 1999 από την εταιρεία Seabound Nav. Ltd και μετονομάζεται *MARINA* με νηολόγιο Phnom-Penh (Καμπότζη). Το 2001 περνάει στα χέρια της εταιρείας Avenue Nav Corpκ και μετονομάζεται ξανά *LYNN* με το ίδιο νηολόγιο. Βυθίστηκε ενώ το ρυμουλκούσαν στις 7-9-2001 σε στίγμα 34.49N/32.08E σε ταξίδι από Βασιλικό Κύπρου για Σουσσάκι με φορτίο χαλκό.

Και μια φωτογραφία του στο Ηράκλειο στις 28-3-1996 από τον αδελφό μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad)
MARINA I (28-3-1996).jpg
*Εδώ* μπορείτε να δείτε περισσότερες φωτογραφίες του με διάφορα ονόματα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε καλά έκανες κ άνοιξες θέμα γιά αυτή τον ίδιαίτερο τύπο πλοίων.
Να επισημάνω ότι το θέμα των ρο-ρό είναι λίγο αχταρμάς αφού πρέπει να ξεχωρίσουν τα ΦΓ/ΟΓ από τα αυτοκινητάδικα.

Κάτι άλλο,θυμάται κανείς αν το ΒΑΛΕΡΙΟΣ είχε ναυλωθεί στην ΔΑΝΕ;;;

----------


## a.molos

> Φίλε καλά έκανες κ άνοιξες θέμα γιά αυτή τον ίδιαίτερο τύπο πλοίων.
> Να επισημάνω ότι το θέμα των ρο-ρό είναι λίγο αχταρμάς αφού πρέπει να ξεχωρίσουν τα ΦΓ/ΟΓ από τα αυτοκινητάδικα.
> 
> Κάτι άλλο,θυμάται κανείς αν το ΒΑΛΕΡΙΟΣ είχε ναυλωθεί στην ΔΑΝΕ;;;


Δια χειρός Ellinis 12/6/2014 απο ανάρτηση στο topic της ΔΑΝΕ.  

 Επίσης η εταιρία έφερε το 1995 ένα palette carrier που μάλλον ήταν  αψυχολόγητη αγορά. Λεγόταν ΒΑΛΕΡΙΟΣ και πρέπει να το κράτησε τρία  χρόνια. Mπορείς να το δεις εδώ   (http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...id=1454361)και εδώ   (http://nok-schiffsbilder.de/modules/...58&cid=12)αυτό  το αριστούργημα ναυπηγικής... Μάλιστα πήγε για σκραπ στο Αλανγκ  πρόσφατα, προσαράχτηκε στις 2 Γενάρη φέτος.

----------


## npapad

> Φίλε καλά έκανες κ άνοιξες θέμα γιά αυτή τον ίδιαίτερο τύπο πλοίων.
> Να επισημάνω ότι το θέμα των ρο-ρό είναι λίγο αχταρμάς αφού πρέπει να ξεχωρίσουν τα ΦΓ/ΟΓ από τα αυτοκινητάδικα.
> 
> Κάτι άλλο,θυμάται κανείς αν το ΒΑΛΕΡΙΟΣ είχε ναυλωθεί στην ΔΑΝΕ;;;





> Δια χειρός Ellinis 12/6/2014 απο ανάρτηση στο topic της ΔΑΝΕ.  
> 
>  Επίσης η εταιρία έφερε το 1995 ένα palette carrier που μάλλον ήταν  αψυχολόγητη αγορά. Λεγόταν ΒΑΛΕΡΙΟΣ και πρέπει να το κράτησε τρία  χρόνια. Mπορείς να το δεις εδώ   (http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...id=1454361)και εδώ   (http://nok-schiffsbilder.de/modules/...58&cid=12)αυτό  το αριστούργημα ναυπηγικής... Μάλιστα πήγε για σκραπ στο Αλανγκ  πρόσφατα, προσαράχτηκε στις 2 Γενάρη φέτος.


Από την έρευνα μου πρέπει να είναι λάθος η  πληροφορία περί ναύλωσης στη ΔΑΝΕ. Πιθανότατα μπερδεύτηκαν οι πληροφορίες για τις δύο εταιρείες, μια και η εταιρεία του ιδιοκτήτη του ΒΑΛΕΡΙΟΣ κ. Φαρμακίδη έχει παρόμοιο όνομα. Δεν πρέπει να είχε να κάνει με τη ΔΑΝΕ το ΒΑΛΕΡΙΟΣ.

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε Νεκτάριε, εγώ στις σημειώσεις μου έχω οτι το πήρε η ΔΑΝΕ το ΒΑΛΕΡΙΟΣ (ex TORE HUND) και οτι έκανε πλόες κυρίως προς Δωδεκάνησα. Μήπως το είχε ναυλώσει για ένα διάστημα;
Δεν το είδα ποτέ με τα μάτια μου απόσο θυμάμαι...
Ήταν τότε που η εταιρία είχε ναυλώσει και τα PARKHAVEN, RIJNHAVEN. Δεν της βγήκαν σε καλό αυτά και άλλα διάφορα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ήταν τότε που η εταιρία είχε ναυλώσει και τα PARKHAVEN, RIJNHAVEN. Δεν της βγήκαν σε καλό αυτά και άλλα διάφορα.


Aυτή η κίνηση κ τότε μου ήταν αδιανόητη.Βαπόρια που δεν απασχολήθηκαν στην Ελλάδα ή τα πέριξ κ υποναυλώθηκαν στον  Ολλανδό τον Van Uden.Eίχα δει τουλάχιστον ΄1 από αυτά στην ΝΕΖ Περάματος.Το πρώτο κατέληξε σε εκείνον τον Γεωργούλη ως  STROFADES II.

----------


## npapad

> φίλε Νεκτάριε, εγώ στις σημειώσεις μου έχω οτι το πήρε η ΔΑΝΕ το ΒΑΛΕΡΙΟΣ (ex TORE HUND) και οτι έκανε πλόες κυρίως προς Δωδεκάνησα. Μήπως το είχε ναυλώσει για ένα διάστημα;
> Δεν το είδα ποτέ με τα μάτια μου απόσο θυμάμαι...
> Ήταν τότε που η εταιρία είχε ναυλώσει και τα PARKHAVEN, RIJNHAVEN. Δεν της βγήκαν σε καλό αυτά και άλλα διάφορα.


Αγορά από τη ΔΑΝΕ σίγουρα δεν ήταν καθώς δεν επιβεβαιώνεται ούτε από τα στοιχεία νηολογίου, ούτε από τις βάσεις που έχω στη διάθεση μου (Skolarikos Maritime Databank, Greek Shipping Directory, Lloyd's Register, Miramar). Ούτε για ναύλωση από το Φαρμακίδη στη ΔΑΝΕ μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω καθώς δεν μπορώ να βρω τίποτα σχετικό στο αρχείο μου. Φίλε Άρη, μήπως έχεις σημειώσει που βρήκες αυτή την πληροφορία μήπως βγάλουμε άκρη ?

----------


## Ellinis

Πρέπει να είναι από τεύχος εποχής του "Εφοπλιστή". Για να το βρω, πρέπει να κάνω ανασκαφή... ίσως το σ/κ  :Fat:

----------


## a.molos

> Aυτή η κίνηση κ τότε μου ήταν αδιανόητη.Βαπόρια που δεν απασχολήθηκαν στην Ελλάδα ή τα πέριξ κ υποναυλώθηκαν στον  Ολλανδό τον Van Uden.Eίχα δει τουλάχιστον ΄1 από αυτά στην ΝΕΖ Περάματος.Το πρώτο κατέληξε σε εκείνον τον Γεωργούλη ως  STROFADES II.


Strofades II.jpgΣτη ΝΕΖ .

----------


## a.molos

> H ανασκαφή έγινε και απέδωσε καρπούς... Από το τεύχος 7/98 του Εφοπλιστή. Κάτι παραπάνω δεν νομίζω να έχω.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197038


Φωτογραφία ( και κείμενο?) απο το φίλο μας ΄Εσπερο !

----------


## npapad

*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΗΓΙΝΟΣ* / *ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΣ Σ.* (*IMO 7720051*).

Εμφανίστηκε άλλο ένα παλετάδικο από κατασκευής που δούλεψε στην Ελλάδα.

2 decks, Stern Ramp, Side Door, Refrigerated Space, 16 cars on upper deck, 1 X 6 tons (SWL) crane.
Μηχανή : Wartsila-Wichmann 4AX, 980 BHP, 12 κόμβοι. 

Κατασκευάστηκε το 1978 στο ναυπηγείο A/S Maritime Sveiseidustri στο Gjerdsvika της Νορβηγίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 9. Οι αρχικές του διαστάσεις ήταν 41,5 m X 9,5 m, 299 gt. Αρχικό όνομα *FJORDLAST* με νηολόγιο Stavanger 19246 για τη Νορβηγική Det Stavangerske D/S. Το 1985 πωλείται στη Saltens D/S A/S και επιμηκύνεται με νέες διαστάσεις 47,7 m X 9,5 m, 486 gt. Το 1995 περνάει στα χέρια της Skips Invest Torstein Christianson και μετονομάζεται σε *MYKEN* με ίδια λοιπά στοιχεία. Το 2001 αγοράζεται από Έλληνες και μετονομάζεται αρχικά σε *AGIOS RIGINOS* και την ίδια χρονιά σε *ATHANASIOS S.* με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 10889 (Β΄Κλάσης) και πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρία τη Skopelos Shipping. Το 2006 αγοράζεται από τη Seascape Management Co (Έλληνες και αυτοί) και μετονομάζεται σε *JUNIOR* με νηολόγιο Παναμά ενώ το 2011 αγοράζεται από την Finn Olsen Rederi A/S και νηολογείται στο Bodo (Νορβηγία) με το ίδιο όνομα. Το 2012 η εταιρεία του το μετονόμασε σε *FJORDLAST II*. Είναι ακόμα ενεργό έχοντας επιστέψει στα νερά της Νορβηγίας από όπου και ξεκίνησε.

Μπορείτε να το δείτε *εδώ* ενώ περισσότερες φωτογραφίες του μπορείτε να δείτε *εδώ* και *εδώ*.

----------


## npapad

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196988Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196989Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196990Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196991Θ αμπορούσαμε και αυτά να τα περιλάβουμε στη συλλογή, ειδικά το SABRINA, αφου αναφέραμε και το ANAMCARA, όμοιό του .


Το ARIADNI ξέρουμε σαν τι δούλεψε ? Είναι Ro-Ro Cargo από κατασκευής και ανήκε σε εταιρεία της Θεσσαλονίκης από ότι θυμάμαι. Με διάφορα ονόματα δούλευε σαν container feeder, αλλά δεν ξέρω σαν ARIADNI ποια ήταν η χρήση του. Το SABRINA το έχω βγάλει και εγώ το 2005 στην Πάτρα. Από ότι θυμάμαι δεν δούλεψε σαν παλετάδικο αλλά σαν οχηματαγωγό/feeder, κάνω λάθος ?

----------


## a.molos

> Το ARIADNI ξέρουμε σαν τι δούλεψε ? Είναι Ro-Ro Cargo από κατασκευής και ανήκε σε εταιρεία της Θεσσαλονίκης από ότι θυμάμαι. Με διάφορα ονόματα δούλευε σαν container feeder, αλλά δεν ξέρω σαν ARIADNI ποια ήταν η χρήση του. Το SABRINA το έχω βγάλει και εγώ το 2005 στην Πάτρα. Από ότι θυμάμαι δεν δούλεψε σαν παλετάδικο αλλά σαν οχηματαγωγό/feeder, κάνω λάθος ?


Μια χαρά θυμάσαι, ετσι είναι.

----------


## Ellinis

> Το 2001 αγοράζεται από Έλληνες και μετονομάζεται αρχικά σε *AGIOS RIGINOS* και την ίδια χρονιά σε *ATHANASIOS S.* με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 10889 (Β΄Κλάσης) και πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρία τη Skopelos Shipping. Το 2006 αγοράζεται από τη Seascape Management Co (Έλληνες και αυτοί) και μετονομάζεται σε *JUNIOR* με νηολόγιο Παναμά ενώ το 2011 αγοράζεται από την Finn Olsen Rederi A/S και νηολογείται στο Bodo (Νορβηγία) με το ίδιο όνομα. Το 2012 η εταιρεία του το μετονόμασε σε *FJORDLAST II*. Είναι ακόμα ενεργό έχοντας επιστέψει στα νερά της Νορβηγίας από όπου και ξεκίνησε.


Σαν ΆΓΙΟΣ ΡΙΓΙΝΟΣ είχε ξεκινήσει να δουλεύει στις Σποράδες. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σύμπτωση που "Άγιος Ρηγίνος" ονομαζόταν η εταιρία που έφερε μετά το άλλο παλετάδικο το ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ή αν ανήκαν στους ίδιους ιδιοκτήτες. 
Με το μέγεθος και τις δυνατότητες που έχει θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει άριστα σε γραμμές όπως Λήμνος-Αϊ Στράτης.

----------


## farmakidis

> Ξεκινάω ένα νέο θέμα για να οργανώσουμε λίγο τα "παλετάδικα" που δούλεψαν στα Ελληνικά νερά. Είναι μια κατηγορία πλοίου που έχει σχεδόν εκλείψει τα τελευταία χρόνια. Στην πραγματικότητα τα περισσότερα ήταν μικρά Ro-Ro ή μετασκευασμένα φορτηγά που τους τοποθετούσαν πλευρική πόρτα/καταπέλτη (side door) ενώ υπήρχαν και μερικά (λίγα) που ήταν παλετάδικα από κατασκευής.
> 
> Ξεκινάμε με ένα από κατασκευής παλετάδικο :
> 
> Κατασκευάστηκε για τη Νορβηγική εταιρεία A/S Nordlandslinjen, με όνομα *TORE HUND*, σημαία Νορβηγίας και νηολόγιο Harstad (off. no 19181) στο ναυπηγείο Sterkoder M/V A/S στο Kristiansund της Νορβηγίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 65. Αρχικά οι διαστάσεις του ήταν 70,7 m X 13,52 m. Το 1982 πουλήθηκε στην επίσης Νορβηγική K/S Nord-Poolen και υπέστη επιμήκυνση με αποτέλεσμα να μεγαλώσει σχεδόν 20 μέτρα (86,9 m X 13,52 m) ενώ κράτησε το ίδιο όνομα και νηολόγιο έως το 1995 που πουλήθηκε στην *Δωδεκανησιακή Ναυτική Εταιρεία του κ. Αντ. Φαρμακίδη* και μετονομάστηκε *ΒΑΛΕΡΙΟΣ* με τα ακόλουθα στοιχεία :
> 
> *ΒΑΛΕΡΙΟΣ* (ΙΜΟ 7638363), νηολόγιο Πειραιά 10357 (Β' Κλάση), ΔΔΣ SXSG, κατασκευής 1978, 2503 gt. Αγοράστηκε το 1995, νηολογήθηκε στις 18-12-1995 και διαγράφηκε από το νηολόγιο στις 14-5-1998 λόγω πώλησης σε αλλοδαπούς.
> 
> Πουλήθηκε το 1998 στην Portline Star SA και ύψωσε σημαία Παναμά με νέο όνομα *FLORINDA*. To 2006 πουλήθηκε στην Luanda Logistics Pty Ltd και μετονομάστηκε *MARANJOS* χωρίς να αλλάξει νηολόγιο. Το 2013 πωλείται στην Auden Trading Inc και πήγε για διάλυση στην Alang στις 27-11-2013. Διαλύθηκε τελικά στις 2-1-2014.
> ...





Αγαπητέ φίλε μου , συγνώμη αλλά κάνεις ένα μεγάλο λάθος για το ΒΑΛΕΡΙΟΣ . 
Ο ιδιοκτήτης λεγόταν ΣΤΥΛΙΑΝΟΣ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΙΔΗΣ και ο συγχωρεμένος ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ ΚΟΥΤΛΑΚΗΣ και όχι ο Αντώνης Φαρμακίδης. 
Ο Αντώνης δεν είχε ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ μετοχή μέσα στο ΒΑΛΕΡΙΟΣ. 

Σηκώνει παρεξήγηση επάνω σε 
Αυτή την μικρή λεπτομέρεια Για εσάς γιατί τα δυο αδέρφια δεν τα είχαν στα καλά και υπήρξαν μεγάλες διαμάχες . 

Τα ξέρω καλύτερα από εσάς γιατί είμαι ο γιος του Στυλιανού Φαρμακίδη και θα σας παρακαλούσα να το διορθώσετε . 

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## npapad

> Αγαπητέ φίλε μου , συγνώμη αλλά κάνεις ένα μεγάλο λάθος για το ΒΑΛΕΡΙΟΣ . 
> Ο ιδιοκτήτης λεγόταν ΣΤΥΛΙΑΝΟΣ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΙΔΗΣ και ο συγχωρεμένος ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ ΚΟΥΤΛΑΚΗΣ και όχι ο Αντώνης Φαρμακίδης. 
> Ο Αντώνης δεν είχε ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ μετοχή μέσα στο ΒΑΛΕΡΙΟΣ. 
> 
> Σηκώνει παρεξήγηση επάνω σε 
> Αυτή την μικρή λεπτομέρεια Για εσάς γιατί τα δυο αδέρφια δεν τα είχαν στα καλά και υπήρξαν μεγάλες διαμάχες . 
> 
> Τα ξέρω καλύτερα από εσάς γιατί είμαι ο γιος του Στυλιανού Φαρμακίδη και θα σας παρακαλούσα να το διορθώσετε . 
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη διόρθωση. Καμιά φορά στις καταχωρήσεις από τα νηολόγια και στις μεταγραφές από αυτά μπορεί κάτι να μεταφερθεί λάθος. Το συγκεκριμένο ήταν έτσι καταχωρημένο στις λίστες από τα νηολόγια του συγχωρεμένου του αδελφού μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη, οπότε το ανέφερα όπως το βρήκα. Άρα το σωστό είναι ΣΤΥΛΙΑΝΟΣ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΙΔΗΣ & ΜΙΧΑΗΛ ΚΟΥΤΛΑΚΗΣ από όσο αναφέρετε. Επειδή κάπου βρίσκουμε ότι το πλοίο είχε κάποια σχέση και με τη ΔΑΝΕ μπορείτε μήπως να μας το ξεκαθαρίσετε και αυτό (αν ήταν ναυλωμένο στη ΔΑΝΕ) ? Επίσης, ο ΜΙΧΑΗΛ ΚΟΥΤΛΑΚΗΣ τι ποσοστό είχε ? Ήταν 50-50 το πλοίο ?
Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση και αν έχετε οποιαδήποτε παραπάνω στοιχεία είναι ευπρόσδεκτα !

----------


## farmakidis

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη διόρθωση. Καμιά φορά στις καταχωρήσεις από τα νηολόγια και στις μεταγραφές από αυτά μπορεί κάτι να μεταφερθεί λάθος. Το συγκεκριμένο ήταν έτσι καταχωρημένο στις λίστες από τα νηολόγια του συγχωρεμένου του αδελφού μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη, οπότε το ανέφερα όπως το βρήκα. Άρα το σωστό είναι ΣΤΥΛΙΑΝΟΣ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΙΔΗΣ & ΜΙΧΑΗΛ ΚΟΥΤΛΑΚΗΣ από όσο αναφέρετε. Επειδή κάπου βρίσκουμε ότι το πλοίο είχε κάποια σχέση και με τη ΔΑΝΕ μπορείτε μήπως να μας το ξεκαθαρίσετε και αυτό (αν ήταν ναυλωμένο στη ΔΑΝΕ) ? Επίσης, ο ΜΙΧΑΗΛ ΚΟΥΤΛΑΚΗΣ τι ποσοστό είχε ? Ήταν 50-50 το πλοίο ?
> Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση και αν έχετε οποιαδήποτε παραπάνω στοιχεία είναι ευπρόσδεκτα !



Δεν ναυλωνόταν ποτέ απο την *ΔΑΝΕ* . Μήπως μπερδεύεστε επειδή την εταιρεία την έλεγαν *Δωδεκανησιακή Ν.Ε*
( _λόγω της καταγωγής των πλοιοκτητών Κάρπαθο & Κάσο_ ).


Η ναύλωση γινόταν απο τους ίδιους τους πλοιοκτήτες , κυρίως απο τον *Στυλιανού Φαρμακίδη* που είχε την εμπειρία απο τo 1969 στα General Cargo γιατι όπως γνωστόν ο συγχωρεμένος *Καπτ. Μιχάλης Κουτλάκης* ασχολιόταν με τα δεξαμενόπλοια , τα ιστορικά *VASILIOS* . Η συνεργασία των δυο πλοιοκτητών ήταν *ΑΨΟΓΗ* . 

Το Βαλέριος ήταν μια επανάσταση στην Ελληνική αγορά , με αποτέλεσμα να αποκτήσει πολλούς ανταγωνιστές. Δεν έμεινε ποτέ απο ναύλα . Τον ασταμάτητο είχε !!! Οι λόγοι που πουλήθηκε είναι τελείως καθαρά προσωπικοί . 

Κύριε Παπαδάκη, ειλικρινά δεν πιστεύω να νοιάζει το κοινό πόσες μετοχές είχε ο καθένας .

----------


## farmakidis

Σας επισυνάπτω κάποια particulars απο το αρχείο του πατέρα μου.

----------


## Blitz-X

Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα τα τεχνικά στοιχεία. Ευχαριστούμε!!!

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## npapad

> Δεν ναυλωνόταν ποτέ απο την *ΔΑΝΕ* . Μήπως μπερδεύεστε επειδή την εταιρεία την έλεγαν *Δωδεκανησιακή Ν.Ε*
> ( _λόγω της καταγωγής των πλοιοκτητών Κάρπαθο & Κάσο_ ).
> 
> 
> Η ναύλωση γινόταν απο τους ίδιους τους πλοιοκτήτες , κυρίως απο τον *Στυλιανού Φαρμακίδη* που είχε την εμπειρία απο τo 1969 στα General Cargo γιατι όπως γνωστόν ο συγχωρεμένος *Καπτ. Μιχάλης Κουτλάκης* ασχολιόταν με τα δεξαμενόπλοια , τα ιστορικά *VASILIOS* . Η συνεργασία των δυο πλοιοκτητών ήταν *ΑΨΟΓΗ* . 
> 
> Το Βαλέριος ήταν μια επανάσταση στην Ελληνική αγορά , με αποτέλεσμα να αποκτήσει πολλούς ανταγωνιστές. Δεν έμεινε ποτέ απο ναύλα . Τον ασταμάτητο είχε !!! Οι λόγοι που πουλήθηκε είναι τελείως καθαρά προσωπικοί . 
> 
> Κύριε Παπαδάκη, ειλικρινά δεν πιστεύω να νοιάζει το κοινό πόσες μετοχές είχε ο καθένας .


Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για το υλικό και τις πληροφορίες για το ΒΑΛΕΡΙΟΣ και για το ξεκαθάρισμα όσον αφορά τη ΔΑΝΕ. Ούτε εγώ έβρισκα πουθενά κάτι για ναύλωση και είχα υποθέσει (αν διαβάσετε το θέμα θα το βρείτε) ότι ήταν μπέρδεμα λόγω της ονομασίας της εταιρείας. Χαίρομαι που ξεκαθάρισε το θέμα.
Όσον αφορά το ποσοστό των πλοιοκτησιών, ο λόγος που το ρώτησα είναι για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε (σαν καραβολατρικό forum που είμαστε) το ιδιοκτησιακό, το οποίο όσον αφορά τα μικρά σκάφη (κάτω των 5000 τόνων) είναι πολλές φορές μπερδεμένο με συμπλοιοκτησίες κλπ. Για να καταλάβετε, έφτιαξα πρόσφατα μια λίστα με τα πλοία του Μιχαήλ Κουτλάκη (θα τη βρείτε ψάχνοντας με το όνομα του στο forum) και δεν μπορούσα να βρω πουθενά ότι ο συγκεκριμένος είχε σχέση με το ΒΑΛΕΡΙΟΣ. Καταλαβαίνετε λοιπόν ότι η πληροφορία σας ήταν πολύτιμη για την σωστή ιστορική καταγραφή του πλοίου. 

Να σας ευχαριστήσω για άλλη μια φορά για το πολύτιμο υλικό και τις πληροφορίες που παραθέσατε και ελπίζω το παράδειγμα σας να το ακολουθήσουν και άλλοι από πλοιοκτήτριες οικογένειες που παρακολουθούν το forum, οι πληροφορίες "από μέσα" είναι ανεκτίμητες. Θα σας πρότεινα να ξεκινήσουμε και ένα θέμα σχετικά με την οικογένεια σας και τα πλοία που πέρασαν από αυτή αν έχετε την όρεξη να ασχοληθείτε για να γίνει μια σωστή παρουσίαση.

----------


## farmakidis

> Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για το υλικό και τις πληροφορίες για το ΒΑΛΕΡΙΟΣ και για το ξεκαθάρισμα όσον αφορά τη ΔΑΝΕ. Ούτε εγώ έβρισκα πουθενά κάτι για ναύλωση και είχα υποθέσει (αν διαβάσετε το θέμα θα το βρείτε) ότι ήταν μπέρδεμα λόγω της ονομασίας της εταιρείας. Χαίρομαι που ξεκαθάρισε το θέμα.
> Όσον αφορά το ποσοστό των πλοιοκτησιών, ο λόγος που το ρώτησα είναι για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε (σαν καραβολατρικό forum που είμαστε) το ιδιοκτησιακό, το οποίο όσον αφορά τα μικρά σκάφη (κάτω των 5000 τόνων) είναι πολλές φορές μπερδεμένο με συμπλοιοκτησίες κλπ. Για να καταλάβετε, έφτιαξα πρόσφατα μια λίστα με τα πλοία του Μιχαήλ Κουτλάκη (θα τη βρείτε ψάχνοντας με το όνομα του στο forum) και δεν μπορούσα να βρω πουθενά ότι ο συγκεκριμένος είχε σχέση με το ΒΑΛΕΡΙΟΣ. Καταλαβαίνετε λοιπόν ότι η πληροφορία σας ήταν πολύτιμη για την σωστή ιστορική καταγραφή του πλοίου. 
> 
> Να σας ευχαριστήσω για άλλη μια φορά για το πολύτιμο υλικό και τις πληροφορίες που παραθέσατε και ελπίζω το παράδειγμα σας να το ακολουθήσουν και άλλοι από πλοιοκτήτριες οικογένειες που παρακολουθούν το forum, οι πληροφορίες "από μέσα" είναι ανεκτίμητες. Θα σας πρότεινα να ξεκινήσουμε και ένα θέμα σχετικά με την οικογένεια σας και τα πλοία που πέρασαν από αυτή αν έχετε την όρεξη να ασχοληθείτε για να γίνει μια σωστή παρουσίαση.


Να σας δώσω ένα tip.
Το όνομα *Βαλέριος* ήταν μια ιδέα του Καπτ Μιχάλη Κουτλάκη . Επειδή του έτρεξε τα ονόματα που είχε στα πλοία του ¨Βασιλική¨ (που γέννησε τα άλλα πλοία ) ¨Βασίλειος ¨   Και έτσι έλεγε το όνομα θέλει να ξεκινάει απο *Β* και το βαφτίσαμε Βαλέριος .  Τα ποσοστά ήταν 50-50

Η ανακάλυψη αυτού του πλοίου ήταν του Στυλιανού Φαρμακίδη , που πήγε στην Νορβηγία και το είδε . Και όπως ξέρετε τότε ήταν και δύσκολα να βρεις τα μέρη , να συνενωθείς , να βρεις ξενοδοχεία κτλ. Δεν είναι σαν τώρα που βάζεις το google maps, booking κτλ. 

πραγματικά άμα ακούσετε ιστορίες απο τέτοιους ανθρώπους ειναι τελείως συγκινητικές . 

Θα ήθελα πολυ να σας δείξω το υλικό που έχω και τις ιστορίες . Αλλά ετοιμάζομαι για ταξίδι και θα φύγω σε λίγες ημέρες για την Ιαπωνία .

----------


## Blitz-X

> ...
> Θα ήθελα πολυ να σας δείξω το υλικό που έχω και τις ιστορίες . Αλλά ετοιμάζομαι για ταξίδι και θα φύγω σε λίγες ημέρες για την Ιαπωνία.


Δεν πειράζει. Μπορούμε να περιμένουμε. Όποτε μπορέσετε  :Smug: 

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## Ellinis

> *ΑΒΑΝΤΙΣ IV*, Προσωρινό νηολόγιο Πειραιά έως 11-4-2007, νηολόγιο Πειραιά 11591 (Β' Κλάση) από 11-4-2007 έως σήμερα, ΔΔΣ SY2145. Πλοιοκτήτης : Aonis Maritime Co (Βασ. Αγραφιώτης).
> 
> Από το 2016 είναι παροπλισμένο στη Χαλκίδα.
> 
> Και μια φωτογραφία του στο Ηράκλειο στις 19-3-2007 από τον αδελφό μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196728


To AVANTIS IV όπως είναι παρατημένο στην Αυλίδα.

IMG_1982.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To AVANTIS IV όπως είναι παρατημένο στην Αυλίδα.
> 
> IMG_1982.jpg


K αφού πήρα την απάντηση γιά το πλοίο που μοιάζει με ρο-ρό,το KALYΨΩ Ι είναι χωματάδικο.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ* στη Σύρο στις 21/8/2021.

DSCN1242.JPG DSCN1247.JPG

----------


## npapad

2 φρέσκες φωτογραφίες του ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ.
Στη Χαλκίδα στις 3-8-2021
MICHALIS (2).jpg
και μπαίνοντας στο Ηράκλειο στις 29-8-2021
MICHALIS (1).jpg

----------


## npapad

*ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ* (*IMO 8509038*).

Νέο παλετάδικο στα νερά μας με όνομα ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ.

71 TEU capacity, 2 decks, 1 hold, 1 hatch, Ice strengthened. Μηχανή : Oil 4SA, 6 cyl. 850 BHP MWM TBD440-6K, 10,8 κόμβοι.

Κατασκευάστηκε το 1985 στο ναυπηγείο Krogerwerft στο Schacht-Audorf της Γερμανίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 1519. Οι αρχικές του διαστάσεις ήταν 71,2 m Χ 13,2 m και η αρχική χωρητικότητα ήταν 1322 gt. Αρχικό όνομα *BREMER ROLAND* με πλοιοκτήτη τον Bruno Bischoff και Γερμανική σημαία. Το 1996 επιμηκύνεται με νέο μήκος 84,3 m και αλλάζει και η χωρητικότητα σε 1610 gt. Το 2011 πωλείται και μετονομάζεται σε *SAINT GEORGE*, το 2013 αλλάζει 3 ονόματα (*HANSEATIC STAR* / *ARVELOR FIGHTER* / *MOONDANCE*) ενώ το 2015 μετονομάζεται σε *ARFETISALLE* και το 2017 μετονομάζεται σε *MATRONA*.

To 2020 πωλείται σε Έλληνες (Τσούμπας Ναυτική Εταιρεία) και μετονομάζεται σε *ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ* με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 12650 (Β΄κλάση) και ΔΔΣ SVA9274.

Φωτογραφία του στο Ηράκλειο στις 1-6-2021. Έχει πλευρική πόρτα/καταπέλτη αλλά δε φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία μου. Μπορείτε να το δείτε όμως *εδώ*.
PANORMITIS.jpg

----------

